# Powered full range PA speaker, Amp head and monitor, combo amp??



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

**EDIT** Forgot to list my current gear:

1) Fender Telecaster with EMG's/Yamaha Pacifica 112 Stock (Tele is used 99% of the time)
2) Epiphone Electric Acoustic
3) Line6 Pod XT Live - debating whether or not to use the amp modeling or not...

I have to come up with a solution for the following issues:

1) I have no monitoring system, and I don't see one coming anytime soon (in ear or otherwise)
2) I stand right in front of the right main, next to the acoustic guy, and 2 feet behind the drummer...I can't hear a think I play
3) Our mains suck in terms of handling instruments, so I want to remove myself from the FOH system if I can
4) I was thinking of just using an amp head and one of our monitors at church
5) I may be changing churches and if I play at the place, I don't want a piece of gear that will sit at home gathering dust (hence the thought of getting an amp head, that I could use at home as well)

What I have tried:

1) Headphone amp from the DI, works fine, except for the positioning of everything, and in ears hurt my ears...
2) Roland KB amp from DI as a monitor, worked fine, keyboard player took it back...
3) Powered monitor from DI, worked fine, but was a crappy speaker

So, that being said...what say you, the experts?

~Andrew


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

So Paul and MilkMan have already suggested a powered PA speaker, but I am wondering, if I just look to the monitor side of things, would this be a waste of money, or good value?

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Mackie-SRM-150-Compact-Active-PA-System?sku=601064

All my years doing sound, and you would think I could come up with a solution to this...but there are too many options, and the wife doesn't like me buying stuff, then a year later deciding that's not what I want to use 

Thanks!!

~Andrew


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought a used Yorkville "Mixer" amp (essentially a keyboard amp) when I used to play out with my POD. 200 watts, 15" + horn, 4 inputs including XLR. I used that amp in live environments for 5 years. After I sold the POD I always found a use for the amp (acoustic guitar, mini-pa, keys, ...). Recently I bought a Tonelab and guess what? ........ I have the perfect amp for it already.

Oh yeah ....... it cost me $200 at a local music store.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Allthumbs, thats good that you were always able to find a use for it.

Hi Paul, I was thinking of just using the small one for a monitor...but you're right, you can never really be too big in this respect I guess.

Any speaker size recommendations? That SRM350 was a 10" I believe...

~Andrew


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd look at something like this


This one lays down as a floor wedge or can be pole mounted.
http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?id=338&cat=22&type=29

or

http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=9&cat=57&id=343



Either would be great. Both are portable and loud enough for most stages.

With a modeler this is a great way to go.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I've used both.....for the purpose here I think the NX25P is the better, more flexible choice. A pair of them for stereo with the POD XT Live would be killer.


I have a couple of the NX unpowered version and I love them.
http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=29&cat=22&id=337

I do the Rockton Fair every year and set up a couple of arrays using around thirty of them and they're bloody fantastic. They're pretty much waterproof so when I use them as wedges at some place where they slop a lot of beer around, they can take the abuse. You wouldn't believe how much beer ends up on the floor at some shows.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow!!

Thanks for the feedback everyone! 

Paul, why do you recommend the Yorkville over the Traynor,or other keyboard amps?

Does anyone know what the NX25P goes for in Canada? Also, how heavy/big is it?

~Andrew


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That NX 25P looks like a great choice (two look even better).

My recommendation for using a keyboard amp was based on the cost/performance equation. Walk in to any music store and you'll most probably find a used Peavey or Yorkville keyboard amp for sale for a good price and they will do an impressive job.

If money is no object then I'd recommend you look at an Atomic amp, followed by a bi-amped self-contained P/A box or two (such as the Yorkville - I love Yorkville BTW). 

However, if money *is* a consideration, then I'd bet that an old KBA100 or K200 will show up in a local store or online for a hundred or so bucks.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Paul and Allthumbs...

I just looked at the pricing for the Yorkies...They are going to be a little rich for my blood a the moment. Even used they are almost $500.

Is anything on this page in the <$300 range worth looking at?

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.co...pro-audio?N=100001+343889&Ns=P_Price|0&rpp=20

I know lots of people in the live entertainment industry, but none seem to have any "spare" gear! Haha...

So, I can hold out for a PA cab, or go keyboard amp...

Paul, would it be worth it all to go the keyboad amp route, or would you hold out til you could get a PA cab?

Thanks again everyone!!

~Andrew


----------

